

Harvard, MIT thwart effort to cap research overhead payments - irollboozers
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/2013/03/17/harvard-mit-thwart-effort-cap-overhead-payments/Ridc4YwDfkGlmWfUUJ0snI/story.html

======
irollboozers
Harvard overhead rate: 69%. North Dakota State U: 44%.

I would love to see how much of the $175 million Harvard took as overhead went
towards 'building depreciation'.

~~~
walshemj
Cutting edge research isn't cheap in the 80's I worked at a place that brought
a single item of HP instrumentation kit that cost the same as a small house.

This was before HP started to suck obviously.

~~~
irollboozers
Funny you should say that, because there is definitely a trend of
decentralizing science (see: Science Exchange) that is making it much cheaper.
Science is no longer a large ominous "too expensive to do" undertaking.

I would reference this paper
([http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v492/n7427/full/492034a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v492/n7427/full/492034a.html)),
but it's behind a paywall. lol.

~~~
walshemj
well for some id agree but if your building models of nuke reactors you do
have to backcheck your mathematical model and some times at over scale - and
that is not cheap.

There is a reason that Red Bull (f1 world champions) have wind tunnels as well
as CFD models

